# Grimstone Manor 2008



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Guys here are a few of props I have in the works for this years haunt. Hope you enjoy the pics.

grimstone manor 2008 pictures by darklord_07_album - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics,
I like the wooden crosses and your coffins 
creepy clown


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, I really like your witch, great job on all of it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed. I love the witch.


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice images love the dark lord very nice. Reminds me of my Butler Grimsley, mind you Grimsley is 8 ft tall and resembles his cousin Lurch......


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's some cool stuff! The skeleton in the chair is hilarious, the witch and cauldron are really fun, and the "Dark Lord" is terrifying. I'm also loving the tombstones and crosses.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The cross on the coffin is really nice.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

SWEET! Looks like it'll be a great haunt!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!! very nice!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

your tombstones are going to be awesome.


----------

